# My 3 baby blue dumbo boys...newest additon (pic heavy!)



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

One week ago today I got to pick up my three little baby blue dumbo males. They are cuties. Unfortunately, they look identical so I have no clue how to tell them apart and thus, have not named them yet. Any ideas on how to tell them apart? Perhaps I can dye their tales with food coloring I'm hoping they will begin to change soon so that I can tell a difference

Here are a few pictures taken on my iPhone:
They love their hammock and their little cubie I made them

















And here is one in the bonding pouch I made to wear around my neck
[img=
]http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk83/JABLAS_2008/Snapbucket/7A71815E.jpg[/img]

So tiny! And identical...sigh









Playing in the pirate ship


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute boys (one of the IMG codes got butchered so we can't see it though).

You can use marker to mark their tails, or food coloring on their backs.

No Idea what to name them.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

So cute!! You will have tons of fun with them!!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks @LWolf--can it be a sharpie perm. marker? I'd only put a dot of ink on the tail. 

Here is the code that didn't work:


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

I think Sharpie would be ok. Don't see why not, almost all markets and pens have to be made safe for small children, so it should be safe for rats.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Why did you get three identical ratties XD Hah they are so cute.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Ohhh they're beautiful!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Ha, Korra--I didn't know they would be quite so identical I was going for one, then decided before I went that I should get 2, just in case my 2 older boys didn't get along and they had to be in their own cage (didn't want one baby to spend it alone). When I got to where they were (a lady I'd been dealing with through Craig's list), they had 5 of these little boys and....well.....long story short--I came home with 3 Hopefully they will change and not all look identical eventually. The mom and dad rat look totally different! For now, I will just mark their tales


----------



## Courtney1028 (Nov 26, 2012)

soooooo cute im about to steal them lol <3


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

So cute! I got three PEWs a bit over a month ago and I only recently stopped marking them with food coloring. After a while you'll notice little differences in them and start to tell them apart by their personalities. I also can see small differences like my Freyja has a freckle on the back of her ear. Gl naming them!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

What is more cute than a baby dumbo? A baby dumbo playing ship captain !


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks binkyhoo! I drew a colored line on the backs of two of them last night so I could finally tell the three of them apart. It was so much more exciting to have an identifier and begin to peg the individual personalities. Of course, this morning they had already groomed off the washable marker, but I was able to see a trace of blue and remarked him, and I know red--he is the little fireball. Gray is my timid one. I have blue out right now for some one on one time For now I just call them as they are color marked....names will come soon enough


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I know names you can call them, well kind of.

Blu, Red, and Gray  I'm not very creative with names. You can call Gray, Garry or Greg for a nickname. You can just call Blue, well, Blu, like from Foster Home for imaginary friends. So His nickname can be Senor Azul. um, Red, his name can be Red, I don't know of any characters named Red. You could call him Rojo for a nickname.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

JBlas, I have to tell you that I have had the face pic on my desk top for a few days now. He makes me smile and I named him Chip. Chip on the ship.


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

They are so cuteeee ummm i have a few name ideas Brownie ,Felix , Blueberry,Chester,Fudge,Diego,Cosmo,Oliver.George,Oscar,Koda,Noodle , milo,Bob ,Gari,Cookies,Oreo.Bill , Blue . I Hope i Helped xxx


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@binkyhoo--aw So glad my boy makes you smile. I love that picture..wish it was a little clearer but these guys don't stand still for long Chip I am still marking them with different colors. If they don't end up looking different as they age...wow!...I suppose I will have to make little rattie collars? I wonder if anyone has ever put collars on their rats....Hum? 

@MissRatLover--thanks for the many cute suggestion. I probably couldn't go with Bill as that is my hubbys name, lol!  Right now I'm calling them Charlie Brown, Blue Gene, and Red Checkers....I usually just shorten it to the color part of the name I don't know where I will end up. I am seeing their various personalities emerge and beginning to tell them apart more just by how they act/respond.


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

Np ,I love the names u have for them right now  lolzzz i hope u can tell them apart soon x


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks, MRLover And I hope so toooooo


----------

